# AnySoldier Mail



## SGT Mann (Dec 27, 2004)

Hi, My name is SGT Mann. I am my units point of contact for the website, anysoldier.com. Today, I received a package from the members of this board. A young Specialist, who hasn't received any mail since he has been here received the package. I would just like you thank you all for your support. The Socks are always welcome. You gotta take care of your feet! Also the books and the Nerf Ball are a great way to pass the time! Once again, Thanks to you all and I hope you all had a great Christmas!

Live from Baghdad,
SGT Patrick Mann

PS I graduated highschool from Killeen High in Killeen, TX!


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

SCT Mann, I work for KBR, I am home now, but I too work in Baghdad, KBR/CPA Central,
APO AE 09316. I have fished with a few of the people on this board and I have to tell you they are some great people. I'll be back around the middle of January and I'll look you up. Thank You for all you do. 
Shooter


----------

